# Star Trek Dio's



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

These are 2 small dioramas I've been wanting to do for a while, and finally got around to it last night. I used the single car cases from the 100% HW's line, and printed out some pictures of space for the backgrounds. The ships are the smaller ships from furuta. The first one is my favorite Star Trek ship, Excelsior and the second one is the Constitution Class Enterprise. I'm thinking about adding some lights behind the photos to light up the stars... 



































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

That's very simple _and_ very effective. Great Idea!


----------



## F1Racer (Oct 11, 2010)

Really cool. This is just what I want to do with one of my Space Shuttle builds. Really finishes it off nicely.


----------



## cicivin (Oct 12, 2010)

This is great!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Or you could paint them silver, put them in blocks of Lucite, and hang them from chains. 

Seriously--cool mini-dios! It's hard to accomplish something effective at that scale but you pull it off very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

